# Travel Destinations > North America >  Looking for the top Point Guard models that work with NBA 2K23?

## Shaftesburyw

Are you searching for the best Small Forward builds for MT 2K23 ? This Small Forward, also known as The Three, is shorter than the Power Forward, and tends to perform as an all-rounder. If you're in this role, your job is centered around ball handling, playmaking, and shooting . But you'll also have to excel on defense, too.Looking for the top Point Guard models that work with NBA 2K23? The Point Guard, also known as The One or The Point The One, is usually the short player in an NBA team. They run the offense in a manner similar to a quarterback in the NFL. If you're playing in this role your job is to help teammates in completing offensive play.


This new-gen Point Guard build is a shooting and playmaking god that has decent perimeter defense and an incredible badge earning potential. This build can achieve an OVR of 99 as well as be upgraded with 70 Badge Points, including: 18 Finishing Badge Points 24. 24 Shooting Badges, 22 , Playmaking Badge Points as well as 6 Defense / Rebounding Badge Points.

The new generation Point Guard build is a pure shooting and playmaking beast and has just enough defense to accomplish the task on the perimeter. This build has the potential to achieve a maximum 99 OVR rating and is upgradeable to the addition of 83 Badge Points, including: 15 finishing Badge Points and 26 Shooting Badges, 29 Playmaking Badge Points and 13 Defense/Rebounding Badge Points.

Wondering what's the best NBA team to pick as Point Guards? Once you've finished with your Point Guard build, you'll have to choose an NBA team to get selected to begin your MyCareer. While you're free to go ahead and pick the franchise you prefer If you'd like to be, we've got a couple of suggestions for you based on existing rosters and the best way to complement them:

LA Lakers: Russel Westbrook is a good player, however, with a low score, you'll be able take his spot within Buy NBA 2K23 MT Coins  the first line of play. Consider that you'll be playing with Small Forward Lebron James and Centre Anthony Davis in LA, which is why there's a huge advantage to choosing LA Lakers.Miami Heat: At 36-years-old the Heat's current point guard Kyle Lowry is getting on somewhat, so you'll be able to replace him quite easily.

----------


## Andaair

thank so much

----------

